# 1959 HO Mantua Tyco Pennsylvania Railroad Maintenance Train



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

This was my first train set as a kid. My older brother received it as a Christmas gift in 1959. The engine got fried and the cars were broken, or thrown out. 

I spent a few years trying to replace it one car at a time. Last year this time, a member here, ggnlars, posted this link to a 1959 Tyco catalog. The train is the bottom image:

http://hoseeker.net/tycoinformation/tycocatalog1959pg03.jpg

So here it is, 55 years later. It is complete for all intents and purposes. The derrick car is an Athearn from the same period; the Mantua derricks are impossible to find, and frankly, the Athearns are nicer. (We also had Athern trains as kids.) Also, the floodlight caboose is of a newer vintage, with a plastic chassis rather then metal. Still, this is the first Christmas that I have the whole set assembled!


----------



## scaleddown (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats. I am about to start after 50+ years.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Brings back some memories. I had that very HO Mantua 0-4-0 Shifter, now I'm O scale. Eyesight isn't what it used to be. Good luck. It's a great hobby...


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Awesome that is a cool story! Is your brother involved in the build?


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

sean Buick 76 said:


> Awesome that is a cool story! Is your brother involved in the build?


We live in different states, but I share photos. 

I don't have the money, time, or space - physical or mental - for a permanent train layout, so I just do an elaborate layout around the holidays. Since they started making the track with the snap-together roadbed, the trains can run forever without derailing. I wish they had that track 50 years ago!


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Sep 16, 2015)

That is cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

One beautiful little setup, congratz on a "lifetime achievement".

Don't you just cringe looking at those prices in the catalogs?
hey, now they don't even _*put*_ the prices _*anywhere*_


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

RonthePirate said:


> One beautiful little setup, congratz on a "lifetime achievement".
> 
> Don't you just cringe looking at those prices in the catalogs?
> hey, now they don't even _*put*_ the prices _*anywhere*_


Thanks!

The derrick retailed at $3.49. There is one on eBay right now for $35! I will stick with the Athearn derrick which I got for much less. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-VINTAGE-...M-325-D-BOX-/121760069143?hash=item1c59773617


----------

